# Roland Cutter Not Working W/ USB Cord



## lgiglio1 (Sep 29, 2006)

I purchased the Roland GX - 24 and it works great. I had it in the room with my computer. My problem is that my t-shirt room is in another room. So, my husband bought a 30 foot USB cord and ran it from the back of the computer to the t-shirt room. We put th cutter in there and it won't work. The computer doesn't recognize it. I tried plugging in an external hard drive to see if it was the cutter or the cord and the hard drive worked. Why when I plug in the cutter, won't it recognize it. Any suggestions? I really need the cutter to be in the t-shirt room as I have more room in there for it.

Thanks.


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

Lisa I believe the max cord size is 20 or 25 ft. The cord is too long for the computer to communicate with the cutter. It should specify a max size in the users manual.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

30 foot is an awful lot of USB cord, and at that point there's no guarantees any given device will work. I'd definitely agree with Josh that it's probably the cord.


----------



## John S (Sep 9, 2006)

The GX-24 is a USB 1.1 device, 
From what I can find, the Max cable length for USB 1.1 is 3 Meters or about 9.8 feet. With a good cable you might be able to get a little more distance. 

(USB 2.0 can do 5 Meters or about 16.4 feet).

I would guess your Hard drive is USB 2.0?


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

The shortest cable run is the most proficient as with anything digital!!!!


----------



## alex63 (Mar 29, 2006)

Hi Lisa, they sell a USB "active" extension cable for long runs. (up tp 64 feet) Not sure how well they work but here is a link to a quick one I found on Google. 
usb active extension cable

Alex


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

I think 6 feet is the max!!


----------



## alex63 (Mar 29, 2006)

I have 15 feet for my Epson 4000 with no problems. Maybe depends on the device.


----------



## John S (Sep 9, 2006)

I'm using a 3 meter cable on my GX-24 with no problems.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Obviously there is a problem...what is suggested as far as cable length?


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

MotoskinGraphix said:


> what is suggested as far as cable length?


The shorter the better, but as far as a maximum goes the figures John posted above are a good guideline. The only real way to know is to test on the specific device you are interested in though.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

I thought i posted this solution before re: cutters not working for some strange reason and I got the feeling peeps thought i was nuts, I guess Im not alone here.  

yes. 
You need a short cable. 

Also remember to remove the static from your material rolls before you start cutting.


----------



## John S (Sep 9, 2006)

alex63 said:


> I have 15 feet for my Epson 4000 with no problems. Maybe depends on the device.


Your Epson 4000 is a USB 2.0 device which has a longer max. cable length.


----------



## alex63 (Mar 29, 2006)

Oh, I wasn't aware that the GX-24 wasn't 2.0. 
Don't have a cutter yet but it is on my wish list.

Thanks John.

Alex


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Well how sweet you must be....I personally like strawberry candles and a very shot cable length.


----------



## lgiglio1 (Sep 29, 2006)

Well the manual doesn't give a length and I didn't know that when I bought it. Any suggestions now on what i can do? I really don't have room for it in my office and would like it in the computer room. I could probably go 25 or 20 foot, but I don't think I could go 6 feet. This is a real problem and a bummer for me! My computer is a USB 2.0. it is brand new. Just got it last week.

Thanks for everyone's quick response.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

can it be hooked up to a wireless USB???


----------



## John S (Sep 9, 2006)

lgiglio1 said:


> Well the manual doesn't give a length and I didn't know that when I bought it. Any suggestions now on what i can do? I really don't have room for it in my office and would like it in the computer room. I could probably go 25 or 20 foot, but I don't think I could go 6 feet. This is a real problem and a bummer for me! My computer is a USB 2.0. it is brand new. Just got it last week.
> 
> Thanks for everyone's quick response.


Even though your Computer is USB 2.0, the cutter is USB 1.1, The longest recomended cable is the 3 Meter (9.8 feet)

You 'might' be able to use a little longer cable if it is a quality cable.
A powered USB hub in the middle of the cable run is not recomended, but might be an option. Use a 3 meter cable, then a powered usb hub, then a 3 meter cable. That would put you at about 19 feet. 

The only other option would be to re-arrange your rooms to get your equipment closer together. Can you put a hole in a wall or go under the carpet for a short cut?


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

hi Lisa,

may be re-arrange your office/room in order to keep them close together. 
with long cables, sometimes it works fine but other times it does not and this could cost you $$$ in material and cut-blades. 

i know this would be another expense but even an old windows 2000 laptop to run your cutter may work. I find setting up a cut only station is best.


----------



## bac (Jun 19, 2006)

John S said:


> You 'might' be able to use a little longer cable if it is a quality cable.


Yup, I'm currently running a 15' cable with no problems at all.

...Brad


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Well the manual doesn't give a length and I didn't know that when I bought it. Any suggestions now on what i can do?


You might be able to try the suggestion Alex posted back on page one. It has an "active" extension cord for your USB 1.1 device:

Here's a google search of places where you can buy that type cable:
usb 1.1 active extension cable - Froogle


----------



## hammered (Apr 14, 2006)

Yup as Alex and Rodney have stated, an active extension is required for these lengths. I use one for my cat5 run to my cutter. Its roughily 20ish feet from my computer. Wasnt sure I needed it but figured for what I was doing I figured it couldnt hurt. They can inexpensive but you can also dump a crap load of cash on one Belkins is my brand and havent had an issue yet. Hope that helps


----------



## lgiglio1 (Sep 29, 2006)

Thanks so much everyone for your quick responses. I was told it couldn't work with a wireless device. That is how I have my printer hooked up. I will try some of the other options. You guys are awesome and I really appreciate the hlep. Someday I hope I can help some of you like you have helped me! 

Have a great 2007!


----------

